# Ipod touch 64 ou Archos 7 internet Home ?



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir
Convaincu par la qualité des produits Apple (j'en ai un certain nombre et je n'ai plus de PC  ) je me rends compte que je n'utilise plus mon IPOD Classic 160, au profit de mon IPHONE 3GS qui me sert à tout.. y compris d'ipod. Seulement il ne fait que 16 go , ce qui est peu pour ce que j'en fais. En fait je ne peux plus passer mon temps à synchro 2 appareils (ipod sur mon imac et mon iphone sur mon mac book pro donc c'est un peu le cauchemar), je me prends la tronche, un seul pour tout ce serait mieux.(lphone redeviendrait alors un "pur" téléphone)

Je suis donc tres intéressé par le Touch 64 (pour mettre tous mes CD, mes podctasts etc, avec 64 je suis bon, 32 c'est trop juste) MAIS le prix est tout simplement DE LI RANT 

419 euros pour un lecteur MP3/4 c'est du délire total. Le prix d'un pc portable... Apple délire complètement... 

Le pb est que comme je me déplace bcp j'ai vraiment besoin d'un IPOD et désormais d'un écran de la taille du Iphone, que je me suis totalement habitué au tactile et que le 32 GO ne me suffit pas. Donc j'ai pensé à 2 possibilités : 

- soit je me prends un Itouch 64 de la génération antérieure (mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il a en moins " par rapport au Itouch actuel)

- soit je me prends une petite tablette Archos5 mais ma question est : où télécharger les podcasts, les films en VOD pour cette tablette etc ? Comment est ce que ca se passe pour mettre des MP3 dedans ? Sinon la Archos 5
http://www.archos.com/store/psearch.html?country=fr&lang=fr&prod_id=archos5it
est tres bien pourvue en connectique, et avec un DD de 160 go ce qui est remarquable.

Qu'en opensez vous ? (sans querelle de clocher, je suis fan de Apple mais là c'est vraiment un prix à la c... sans discussion...) 
merci


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Septembre 2010)

Salut, 

je te dirai : iPod Touch  Je suis un fan invétéré des produits d'Apple même s'il faut trouer deux porte-feuilles pour un simple lecteur audio ! 

Pour ton cas, je te conseillerai de prendre l'Archos (SACRILÈGE !!) mais ce serait plus rentable pour toi.
Tu as déjà un iPhone 3GS avec lequel tu peux utiliser pour les applications, podcasts ...

L'Archos est compatible avec tous les formats vidéos et audio, il suffira de brancher à ton ordinateur et de transférer les films dedans comme si c'était un disque dur externe classique. 

Il existe tous pleins site légaux où télécharger tes films : http://www.universcine.com/ par exemple.

Amicalement,
badmonkeyman


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2010)

merci bcp tout d'abord )

Oui moi aussi je suis fan des produits apple mais franchement 420 euros pour un baladeur MP4 de la taille d'un iphone avec à peine 64 go de stockage faut pas pousser 

Ce que je veux c'est une petite tablette intermédiaire entre mon MBP et mon Iphone, qui me permette de faire tout ceci:

- un bon disque (160/300)
- VOD 
- MP3 (balancer tous mes MP3 jusqu'alors sur mon IPOD Classic)
- photos (APN )
- traitement de texte compatible word
- mails 
- web
- GPS si possible
- brancher un clavier ou clavier bluetooth
- brancher un DD externe
- brancher un casque audio en jack ou wifi ou bluetooth
- brancher sur la TV LCD HDMI
- le top ce serait pouvoir enregistrer la TV / TNT grâce a la tablette (mon enregistreur graveur DVD philips est HS et je souhaite avoir le moins de matos possible désormais)
Donc avec prises USB HDMI, avoir du bluetooth du wifi...

Je dois dire que plus le temps passe plus je réduis le parc du matos que j'utilise :rateau:

- j'utilise de plus en plus mon mac book pro et mon Iphone 

- de moins en moins mon IMAC et surtout, quasiment plus mon IPOD (non pas parce qu'il est mauvais mais parce que faire des manipes en double pour ipod et iphone me prend trop de temps) 

A la rigueur je peux conserver mon IPOD classic et prendre une tablette si

- je peux syncho à la fois mon iphone et mon ipod classic sur le même MBP en répartissant par appareil ce que je veux synchro (contrainte liée a la faible capacité de mon IPhone)

- la tablette permet de faire tout ce que j'ai mis plus haut et donc en fonction de mes besoins je prendrai au boulot mon IPHONE + tablette ou IPHONE seul ou IPHONE +MBP. De toute manière a terme l'IMAC sera vendu (ou revente TV je ne sais pas encore)

Je suis fan de Apple mais aussi de Linux et de l'open source. par contre JAMAIS je ne prendrai de tablette windows fut il seven. Ras le bol des bugs de windows. Pour avoir passé 2H rien qu'a parametrer ce week end l'internet orange sur le pc portable (neuf pourtant) de ma mère (qui n'y comprend rien en info) je dois dire que JE NE SUPPORTE PLUS CET OS  (je parle de windows bien sur ^^) 

Merci


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Septembre 2010)

Ah la grande question!

C'est vrai qu'ayant un iPhone tu n'as pas besoin d'un iPod Touch mais... 

Archos est-il un bon choix? Un de mes camarades de classe de l'an dernier en avait un et la qualité était vraiment décevante, de même que l'écran tactile.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ah la grande question!
> 
> C'est vrai qu'ayant un iPhone tu n'as pas besoin d'un iPod Touch mais...
> 
> Archos est-il un bon choix? Un de mes camarades de classe de l'an dernier en avait un et la qualité était vraiment décevante, de même que l'écran tactile.


encore merci;
je suis ouvert à toute info et suggestion, y compris conduisant a l'élimination de mes idées; si l'archos a un énorme DD mais que la qualité n'est pas bonne voire mauvaise, c'est une mauvaise affaire.

A la rigueur, peut on connecter 2 appareils sur 1 seul ordi, donc en ce qui me concerne 1 iphone et 1 ipod classic, et organiser la synchro de maniere à ce que tel podcast aille sur le classic, etc, faire une répartition automatisée ? Je pourrais ensuite prendre une apple tv ancien modele qui pourrait servir , outre les fonctions VOD Apple, de disque dur sur lequel je mettrais les podcasts etc. je ne sais pas ce sont des idées.

Il est clair qu'avec apple on n'a pas de mauvaise surprise.


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Septembre 2010)

Après oui il est possible de synchroniser différents appareils sur un seul ordi par iTunes, qui différencie les iPod. Et après tu règle par les onglets ce que tu veux mettre dans tel ou tel iPod. 

A la rigueur tu fais une liste de lecture par iPod, pour te simplifier la vie au niveau des musiques.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2010)

merci bcp ça va déja m'aider


----------

